# Avatar Help



## iCook31 (Aug 15, 2007)

I need help getting my avatar up. Im not sure how it works. When I put the link in that little box, it doesnt upload. And just says something how you cant use animated images.

But I have seen lots of people with animated avatars.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2007)

The animated ones you see were grandfathered in. No new animated ones will load. Try loading one that is not animated.


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 15, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> The animated ones you see were grandfathered in. No new animated ones will load. Try loading one that is not animated.


 
I tried that too, but it said the same thing.


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2007)

Where did you get the avatar?


----------

